# Squeaky boot solution?



## GunRights4US

I have a pair of hunting boots that I really like.  They’re camo.  They’re waterproof.  And the amount of insulation is just right.

One problem...

One boot squeaks pretty loud.  It makes stalking just about impossible!!!

Now I can’t make the boot squeak by holding it in my hand and flexing it.  It only squeaks when I’m wearing it.

Anybody ever had a favorite pair of boots squeak?  What’d you do?


----------



## urbaneruralite

I've had tongues squeak on new boots. I just put a lot of mink oil on until it was lubed enough to slide without squeaking. After a while they get broken in and stop.
Sounds like your problem is different.


----------



## Nitro

Try some talcum powder inside boots.


----------



## dawg2

GunRights4US said:


> I have a pair of hunting boots that I really like.  They’re camo.  They’re waterproof.  And the amount of insulation is just right.
> 
> One problem...
> 
> One boot squeaks pretty loud.  It makes stalking just about impossible!!!
> 
> Now I can’t make the boot squeak by holding it in my hand and flexing it.  It only squeaks when I’m wearing it.
> 
> Anybody ever had a favorite pair of boots squeak?  What’d you do?



Yes.  I have a pair the squeak is inside the sole and you can not get to it.  It is VERY annoying.  They are not allowed to go hunting anymore.

AND they were not cheap (pricewise).


----------



## stevetarget

somebody tell us how to fix this. I have a pair that squeaks too !


----------



## Paddle

I have a pair of Rocky's that do that. 

I narrowed it down to the heel rubbing as you walk making it squeak. Is the inside of your boot shinny where the back of your heel would ride? I didn't coat it with anything (got another pair of boots) but some powder would probably would work.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I had a pair of boots that squeaked where the laces and tongue met.The only time you could hear it was out in the woods when everything was silent and then it seemed loud.Here's a tip for the squeaky boot tongue.When you are in the woods and have no mink oil in the fanny pack,rub you finger in the crease where your nose meets your cheek,then rub that on the tongue,the oil from your face will quiet the squeak


----------



## chinquapin

I have a pair of Danners that squeak when you walk.  The noise is from the tongue rubbing the side of the boot where the laces are.  I've tried all kinds of things and now their my 4wheelin boots.  Got a pair of Irish setters and muck boots.


----------



## Al33

I returned a pair of Danners because they squeaked from inside the soles. Got anther pair and they squeaked from the tongue rubbing the boot tops and it drove me nuts. After trying mink oil and other products I ended up trimming one side of the tongue with my pocket knife and that helped a lot but I still have a little squeak.


----------

